# Walkies!



## Lola-Star (Aug 25, 2011)

Hiya!
We have had our cockapoo puppy Lola for a couple of weeks now. She had her first injection 2 weeks ago and today had her second injection and was microchipped. The first vet we saw said we could take her out in a week but the vet we saw today said 2 weeks. Now a bit confused! When should we start going for walks?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we waited only a few days I think after her first injection...now I am a city resident...so could be different when you are dealing with country...but I would say...enjoy your evening walk tonight. 

Oh I miss read, i thought you said you got the second jab two weeks ago!!! silly Amanda!!! I always stick to what the vet tells me to do...we were just a few days.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think we had to wait around 10 days after the last injection to talk Izzie out, so I guess 2 weeks is somewhere around there, I couldn't be 100% though, good luck


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We just had Billy's second injections too and were told a week by our vet. Can't wait! x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

My vet told me it was a week after nacho's 2nd injection


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

....oh we get our 2nd jab tomorrow!! Cant wait, I will let you know what my vet says.xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent isn't getting his second jab until 12 weeks  seems to be so many different times!

Although the vet told us to not take him out until a week after his 12 week jab we have been taking him out around the block at night for 10 minutes (the garden just isn't burning his energy anymore!!) - if we see any other dog we pick him up straight away.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Vincent isn't getting his second jab until 12 weeks  seems to be so many different times!
> 
> Although the vet told us to not take him out until a week after his 12 week jab we have been taking him out around the block at night for 10 minutes (the garden just isn't burning his energy anymore!!) - if we see any other dog we pick him up straight away.


Please please don't take him out until he is fully clear of primary vaccinations!
You are putting him at risk by doing this, it will make no difference picking him up when other dogs are around or not as most nasties are not transmitted dog to dog but through the environment. I don't mean to sound awful but i see so many young unvaccinated dogs die needlessly through exposure to deadly infections. We recently had a 10 month old cocker die of parvovirus as she was not vaccinated 

I currently have a 9 week old pup who will not be going out until she is 2weeks clear of her 2nd vacc (different manu give different guidelines) and i have been in the profession for 10years so would be the first to take her out earlier if i thought it was safe. The vets don't give out advice for the fun of it, they do it to protect your puppy!

Oh and believe me- the garden certainly isn't enough for Lola either


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I had the same thing, 2 vets in same practice giving different advice. I decided to go out after a week as Izzy was vaccinated with Nobivac, and most people on the forum had been told a week too.


----------



## Lola-Star (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks! We are leaving it until 2 weeks to be on the safe side. Roll on Saturday! Very excited to take Lola for her first walkies!
She is starting to get a bit cheeky and think our house and garden isn't enough entertainment for her but trying to occupy her with lots of indoor games with her toys. We have taken her out in the car for a ride a couple of times so that she can get used to travelling, ready for trips to the beach!


----------

